

Entrepreneurs, Advisors and Fools - jalter456
http://founderdating.com/entrepreneurs-advisors-and-fools/

======
taybin
“Learn to never be satisfied with the status quo, to constantly expand your
understanding of users, audience, products or markets.”

This stuck out at me as a great way to never be happy.

~~~
vinceguidry
Happiness mostly results from creating and maintaining a sense of flow. Never
being satisfied is a good way to keep stuff flowing rather than becoming
stagnant.

~~~
PakG1
Don't put everyone into one bottle. There are many different types of people
who want many different types of lifestyles. There are also plenty of stories
of people who gain huge success this way but hate their lives.

~~~
vinceguidry
Flow is not a lifestyle, it's an important component of a fulfilling one. You
don't have to achieve it by being unsatisfied, but that's one way. Just like I
said.

------
endlessvoid94
Disappointed this sunk from the homepage.

